# matte black magwell cut 1911 grips



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a kimber and am in need of suggestions for matte black magwell cut 1911 grips. I'm having a tough time finding some that are textured.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

These guys make some very nice grips. https://vzgrips.com/gun-grips/1911 Go through them and I'm sure you will find what you are looking for.


----------

